# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  Automation concepts for sample analysis, Festo AG & Co. KG, Esslingen am Neckar, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Festo AG & Co. KG

festo.com/medtech

festo.com/lab

----------


## Airicist

Automation concepts for sample analysis

Published on Apr 15, 2016




> In laboratory medicine, particularly blood analysis, errors can have fatal consequences. The main cause of errors is a manual workflow. Automated processes minimise errors and ensure process reliability and consistency in the handling of samples. If monotonous and repetitive work is automated, laboratory technicians can concentrate on their core competencies.
> 
> With customised automation concepts based on the modular dosing system and the small sized positioning platform from Festo the productivity and safety can be significantly boosted in each step of the analysis process.

----------


## Airicist

Medical technology and laboratory automation with Festo

Published on May 30, 2017




> With innovative approaches for the life science market, Festo develops individual customer solutions and market-specific products in the fields of gas handling, sample handling and liquid handling. Everything from a single source: from conceptual design, through joint development to the delivery of subsystems.
> 
> Extended version with the new media separated compact solenoid valve VYKA and the Mass flow controller VEMD

----------

